# Anyone check their phone number to see if you get $900



## ruggercsc (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.rmgtcpasettlement.com/Home.aspx

Chavrat vs. Resort Marketing

I heard about this on this on the radio, television and online.  I checked my cell number and I am listed in their phone number database of unsolicited marketing calls selling cruises .  I filed an online claim.  Maximum amount could be $900, but more than likely less.

How likely am I to ever see a dime?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2017)

Seems like you just added your cell number to a million telemarketing lists?


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 24, 2017)

It would be impossible to get more calls from Rachel or Heather from card member services.

BTW, my elderly in laws fell for the Rachel ploy.  Paid $1,200 to get get interest rates reduced.  Whenever they call to see how Rachel or Heather is progressing, Rachel or Heather are at lunch and will call them back.


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 24, 2017)

Seems legit to me:

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/free-cruise-spam-calls-could-net-consumers-up-to-900-in-restitution-081617.html

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2017/08/16/Free-cruise-lawsuit-settlement-offers-up-to-900-for-claima

http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/08/16/free-cruise-robocalls-class-action-settlement-payments-announced

Consumer Affairs, UPI, and Fox news state it is legit, so it must be.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 24, 2017)

I got a $20 check from the linked in debacle, so you never know


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2017)

I looked up my numbers (current and old). cell was listed. hoping for 900 but will be happy with $1 because it's better than $0. My parent's land line was listed but not their cellphones.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2017)

my cell phone was listed.  I got those calls all the time on my work deskphone but I can't claim that since I don't own it...the state does.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 24, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> my cell phone was listed.  I got those calls all the time on my work deskphone but I can't claim that since I don't own it...the state does.


But is the state going to claim it?  I think the wording also let you claim it if you were the "user" at the phone number.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2017)

Residential and cell phone only...business lines are not included


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2017)

I was on a roadtrip weekend getaway with a bunch of people whos numbers I didn't have saved. answered a call on car speaker bluetooth. "hi this is kja;sldkjfa;lskdjfo;ai" "what?" "This is seth from senior benefits" "IM NOT A SENIOR BYEEEEEEEEE" 

Also, someone put my # as a prescription at CVS in renton and I keep getting their prescription reminders.


----------



## kpalframan (Aug 24, 2017)

I think you have a shot at getting at least something back.  I don't see any negatives to putting your name on the list.

I once got $7 in a class action lawsuit regarding Vibram's FiveFinger shoes.  They had previously predicted about $50 per pair purchased.  Apparently, a lawyer successfully argued that the shoe's marketing team exaggerated the health and fitness benefits of the shoes.  So anyone who bought up to two pairs of the shoes could enter the lawsuit without any proof of purchase.  If you were claiming more than two pairs of shoes were purchased, you had to provide proof.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm still waiting on the class action check from babiesRus suit about Medela pumps and other baby items.  That was a couple years ago already...

just checked...checks should be sent out this month.  20% of MSRP minus 70.57%.  So I'm looking to get about $15-$17 back.


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2017)

I got about $150 years ago from american eagle outfitters 

some CAL about unfairly requiring employees to wear their brand of clothes or something. $125 of it was in form of a giftcard to AEO. lol.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 25, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> Residential and cell phone only...business lines are not included


Bull and shit! When you're sitting in meetings with your phone going off and have to do that awkward thing where you half crawl under the table to answer it only to hear about some cruise.  They need to pay up for that too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Bull and shit! When you're sitting in meetings with your phone going off and have to do that awkward thing where you half crawl under the table to answer it only to hear about some cruise.  They need to pay up for that too.


They aren't though.  I checked the work number it isn't included even though I have heard the ship horn message  plenty of times.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2017)

I just never answer my phone if its from out of state or if I don't know the # - if its someone I need to talk to they will leave a message, repeat callers with no message get blocked..


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2017)

I would love caller id for the work phone!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I just never answer my phone if its from out of state or if I don't know the # - if its someone I need to talk to they will leave a message, repeat callers with no message get blocked..


This. Learned my lesson early on while working for some of the Exelon nuke plants to not answer unknown numbers. Am I right @Flyer_PE?  LOL



snickerd3 said:


> I would love caller id for the work phone!!!


How do you not have this? Is it a rotary phone?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I just never answer my phone if its from out of state or if I don't know the # - if its someone I need to talk to they will leave a message, repeat callers with no message get blocked..
> ...


There's a reason they tagged me with a pager back in the day.  A lesson I learned early on was to not answer the phone unless you were willing to get called in to work.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> This. Learned my lesson early on while working for some of the Exelon nuke plants to not answer unknown numbers. Am I right @Flyer_PE?  LOL
> 
> How do you not have this? Is it a rotary phone?



  Several of my coworkers still have these


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2017)

This is what I have.  At least I have 6 saved number spots.


----------



## ruggercsc (Aug 14, 2020)

I got my check for $25.02 today.   Not quite $900 but better than nothing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 17, 2020)

Don't see how to check my number. I assume I missed it.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 17, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Don't see how to check my number. I assume I missed it.


Around 3-years too late, mah fwend.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 17, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Around 3-years too late, mah fwend.


LOL, this is what happens when you dont' read time/date stamps


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 17, 2020)

lately getting some well disciplined trolls who sign up with an account, make a post and then edit it later with whatever BS link they have to post - when I delete their post it still keeps the old post bumped...

guess its time to make it where the newbs cant edit post right away...


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 17, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> lately getting some well disciplined trolls who sign up with an account, make a post and then edit it later with whatever BS link they have to post - when I delete their post it still keeps the old post bumped...
> 
> guess its time to make it where the newbs cant edit post right away...


Sounds good to me. It's very annoying!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 17, 2020)

disciplined trolls. 
LOL


----------

